# Long 350



## Clay1776 (3 mo ago)

Hello all. Recently bought my 1st tractor. It’s a 70’s Long 350. I’m wondering where a good place to find parts/ manual is. Also a good place to look for a front end loader kit for this


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'm not familiar with Long Tractors, but there are quite a few posts in this (Long / Farmtrac / Montana/ LS) forum..... the one I move your post to!


----------



## Bones Rhodes (6 mo ago)

Welcome: if you look further down in the Long forum, you will see one that says "Long 445 parking brake" - in it, HarveyW posted a link to a service manual - it is to the 360-460-510 series, but it covers my 445 and I think it covers your 350 ( I think the 350 and 360 both have a 2.3l 3cyl ) - if not, HarveyW might have the link you need - he might also have the link to the parts manual - if he doesn't, I have the parts manual ( covers 350/360/445/460/510 series ) saved on my computer and will try to figure out how to post it ( get the grandkids to show me how ) The parts manual is actually more helpful than the service manual if you have basic knowledge of how a diesel works - whatever you do, DON'T buy the Jensales copies ( way expensive ) and certainly don't buy the 'operator manual' they have


----------

